
Jail time, billions in fines under Australian crackdown on social media giants - carmate383
https://www.theage.com.au/politics/federal/jail-time-and-billions-in-fines-under-fast-tracked-crackdown-on-social-media-giants-20190329-p518y7.html
======
sadris
If these companies had a spine, they would fire any employees under
jurisdiction of Australia and move any hardware out of the country.

